# Gracelynn update!



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Remember little Gracie, my 3 lb AMAR foster? She is doing SO well! Eating like a horse, gaining weight, clean teeth after an anesthetic dental with only 2 extractions. It has been great fun watching her blossom into a happy, healthy little dog. Her eyes are nice and bright now with halos. Her coat is coming in soft and thicker. She had the zoomies for the first time today, LOL. She has her spay scheduled for 2/25, I want her to gain a little more weight. She has found her forever mom, Betty, a retired lady in her 70s. As promised, given her sensitive nature, the transition will be slow so she is comfortable. She has had two visits already. She will be a pampered only princess which is what she deserves. Seriously people, she keeps getting cuter and cuter now that she is healthier and adjusted. Here is a little video. :chili:

Gracie - YouTube


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Awwww...she is soooo cute! Congrats on her progress. Such a wonderful success story and bless you for your dedication and love!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Gigi. . . you all really do work wonders w/these little tykes!! She is adorable & I am so happy for her & her new mom. Thanks for the great news!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

She is just adorable and the lady will be blessed to have her.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I love that! She looks so cute and happy! What a great story, she'll bring so much joy to her new mommy!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

How sweet! She looks healthy and happy and ready to start her new life!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

She is such a doll! So happy for her, and so happy for her new Mommy getting such a little jewel!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww she's so cute rolling and skootching on her back!!!!


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Gracie is so cute! So glad she is doing well and found a great forever home.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so glad Gracie will be getting the home she so richly deserved. How wonderful for Gracie and her lucky new mom.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

What awesome work you are doing to help these little ones.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing! I'm loving all that energy and its such good news that she'll soon have her forever home  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Gigi ... Gracelynn is such a little doll doggie!:wub::wub:

I love the video. It's easy to see how happy she is.

I also love how you have planned the slow transition for Gracelynn and her new mommy. That is so thoughtful and loving for you to go these extra steps in assuring Gracelynn will feel secure and happy in her new forever home.

You are such an Earth Angel, Gigi. Bless you and your husband for all you do.:wub::wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

You did such a great job with her, Gigi. :chili::chili: She's so cute and full of life. I see a happily ever after in her future with her new mom. :wub::wub:


----------

